# Hoyas



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Do many people use smaller sp of hoyas in Viv's?

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I didnt have much luck with curtisii or kentianna in a viv but it was a totally closed viv with no airflow.
However I have a Hoya pubicalyx clone called Royal Hawaiian Purple doing great in my Dendrobates leucomelas vivarium. That is a 18x18x24H ZooMed. So there is ventilation in that tank


Todd


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have Hoya curtisii, H. finlaysonii and H. lacunosa that all do well in different vivs. In my care, they definitely do not like to stay wet so drier vivs or good circulation seem to be a must. They also seem to enjoy higher quality of light. The ones I have under Jungle Dawns did better that the ones I used to have under CFL.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I have h. Curtisii as well that is doing well in a viv with little airflow and a lot of humidity. It is thriving in my viv under a 6500k, 24" quadtube coralife light. But I do circulate air from time to time with fans in the viv.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

There's a handful that do very well. Serpens does great even in very humid/damp conditions. Some of the ones with longer more pendant leaves ones may not be as suited. The ones with 'rambling' growth can do really well though. Tsangii and curtsii grow nicely also, sp. Salawesi which is a type in those Exotic Angle hanging baskets at Home Depot/Lowes.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hoya sp. 'Sulawesi' is Hoya brevialata.

I would say some species that should do well in terrariums would be...

H. microphylla (good luck finding it though)
H. lacunosa
H. panchoi
H. tsangii
H. serpens
H. cf. picta (small leaved, small yellow flowers sometimes called pubera)
H. endauensis
H. halophila
H. heuschkeliana
H. leytensis
H. 'Mathilde' and 'Chouke' (sister hybrids)
H. obscura
H. 'Rebecca' and 'Rachel' (sister hybrids)
H. rotundiflora


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the ID Antone!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Retusa has done well in three different vivs for me. Curtsii and serpens both rotted.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ive done H. curtisii in a viv before but it was mounted high up towards the lights where it could dry out. H. serpens will need to have a chance to dry too.


----------



## Kastina83 (Apr 9, 2013)

Have anyone actually gotten their Hoyas to bloom? I've put in a couple of cuttings of different Hoyas but in my experience most species need to grow and become quite big before they bloom. Do you know of any species which starts bloom while still small?


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Curtisii does fine in my tank and the humidity is 97% all day (no frogs yet). It grows like a weed and the roots can be pretty strong, so keep it under control if you use it. It really took over my tank. As for blooming I've never had any bloom before, as some hoyas are really tricky to bloom. Thats my 2 cents on that sp.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They bloom pretty easily and readily in a basket. In a terrarium, I've not had one bloom. Perhaps they need more space or something. If any would bloom, I bet Hoya lacunosa or Hoya panchoi would be the ones to do it.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I concur. Although I have kept several healthy specimens in Dart viv conditions, I have never seen a bloom.



Frogtofall said:


> They bloom pretty easily and readily in a basket. In a terrarium, I've not had one bloom. Perhaps they need more space or something. If any would bloom, I bet Hoya lacunosa or Hoya panchoi would be the ones to do it.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I did have a friend that had blooming serpens in a screen top terrarium (that's where I got mine), but it was much more ventilated than the average pdf viv.


----------

